# Can't Walk straight! HELP URGENT!



## ChubbyPuppy74 (Sep 30, 2012)

My precious penny can't walk straight, she leans towards the side. She isn't cold, she is kept on 76 degrees constantly. I'm in tears, she just saw the vet a couple weeks ago and she checked out healthy. She was running on her wheel last night, acting very normal besides not being able to walk up right. She's eating the same. Any ideas on whats wrong? It's 9:30 pm here and exotic vet's aren't open until tomorrow and maybe I can get an appointment hopefully if they have an opening. What can I do till then? I'm in high school, and can't miss school tomorrow but I don't want to leave her.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It sounds like it could be an inner ear infection or something. That can affect their balance. They can get worse if left untreated, so I would call the vet in the morning & see if you can get an appointment for after school, maybe, or see if a parent or relative can take her in for you. Good luck!


----------



## ChubbyPuppy74 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks, she seems to be using her legs more now it's more of her tilting her head to the side and makes her tipsy. But she still isn't walking correctly at all. I'm hoping they have an opening for her.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Tilting her head makes me think ear infection even more. I hope that's all it is and that you guys get in for some meds! Keep us updated.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree, the head tilt to one side means it's most likely an ear infection. Should be a pretty easy fix, I assume something like ear drops and/or oral antibiotics. Definitely get a vet appointment soon, it won't go away on its own, but if it takes a day or two before you can get the appointment, she's not going to die or something in the meantime.  Good luck!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I've dealt with an ear infection a few times. From my experiences I found the ear drops to be harder to administer because it's difficult to get the drops in deep enough. When the ear drops failed we switched to oral antibiotics and some pain meds. With the pain meds she started acting normal almost immediately. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Viki (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for posting this. I have almost 10 years experience with hedgehogs and I have never had to deal with a ear infection, nor do I know much about it. I found this really informative and was able to learn new things. I hope Penny gets better. When I got Willow, she was really sick. It's hard because you love them so much and can't help but worry. Hang in there, I am sure things will be okay.


----------



## ChubbyPuppy74 (Sep 30, 2012)

Luckily enough they had a spot open. It's an ear infection as far as they can tell, she wasn't too pleased to have her ear played with ha. But she's on medication and hopefully it will clear up. We have another appointment for Monday, he wants to see how she is doing by then. He was surprised how friendly she was towards him, apparently most hedgehogs he sees are so frightened they roll up into a ball and won't come out, penny was the total opposite.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Glad you got her in so quickly and got her on meds!  I hope she starts improving quickly with the meds. That's great that she was a good girl for the vet too!


----------



## ChubbyPuppy74 (Sep 30, 2012)

It's only been about 2 days on her medication and I have already seen such an improvement. She still tilts her head but she is walking faster than she was before. She's not flipping over when she walks and she's walking pretty straight.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's great, I'm glad she's already feeling better!


----------

